# What Is The Best Ecu



## HONDAEATER (Apr 24, 2003)

I have a b13 5spd ecu
a b14 5 spd ecu
a 92 G20 5spd ecu

I want the one with biggest injectors and best rpm.
I will be hooking up an e-manage when someone sells me one, and need to max out 550cc injectors.

Which ECU puts out the most fuel stock?

thanks guys


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

whaT KIND of car/engine do you have...550cc's are a lil big...do you have enough power to make the 550's useable?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

HONDAEATER said:


> I have a b13 5spd ecu
> a b14 5 spd ecu
> a 92 G20 5spd ecu
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter if you're running 550cc inj. and emanage... i believe the g20 ecu raises the rev limiter or eliminates it or something like that but its the same as the other ecu's other than that... not familiar with sr20 ecu's myself...


----------



## HONDAEATER (Apr 24, 2003)

*Maybe The Ecu From A Different Car??*

I have a bluebird motor. It has 87mm pistons w/swain and poly coating, cometic head gasket, cobra maf. The motor is built for 400 to 450 whp. The e-manage will give the ecu 100% more fuel flow. I intend to max out the 550cc injectors, but the se-r ecu will not allow it. I think the se-r ecu flows around 250 to 300cc. That times 100% is about 500cc. I was hoping the g20 would flow 350cc or so so I could get what I am after.

I DONT WANT TO GO W/A JWT ECU!

Is there any solution to this problem?
thanks


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

HONDAEATER said:


> I have a bluebird motor. It has 87mm pistons w/swain and poly coating, cometic head gasket, cobra maf. The motor is built for 400 to 450 whp. The e-manage will give the ecu 100% more fuel flow. I intend to max out the 550cc injectors, but the se-r ecu will not allow it. I think the se-r ecu flows around 250 to 300cc. That times 100% is about 500cc. I was hoping the g20 would flow 350cc or so so I could get what I am after.
> 
> I DONT WANT TO GO W/A JWT ECU!
> 
> ...


Oh ic... well since all of them come off the same engine I don't think any one of them is any different than the others... I think the stock injectors are 210cc in the sr20 no?


----------



## HONDAEATER (Apr 24, 2003)

*that even worse*



James said:


> Oh ic... well since all of them come off the same engine I don't think any one of them is any different than the others... I think the stock injectors are 210cc in the sr20 no?



I need fuel flow. What should I do about this. A rule of thumb (to my knowledge) is for 400hp, you will be using 500-550cc fuel. 100% over 210cc is about 400cc. I need to get 550cc, what should I do???

thanks


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Um... JWT or stand alone! Sorry, didn't mean to kill your puppy...


----------



## HONDAEATER (Apr 24, 2003)

*Trade My Wife For Jwt Ecu*

Guys, I hate to do it, but I might have to go jwt. If anyone has a JWT ECU that fits this dicription;
t3/t04
mustang maf
550cc
4 bar
I will trade my wife that fits this discription;
Hispanic/White 50/50 MUTT
125 lbs 
darker skin tone
new hair cut ($150 alone)
small DD

I WILL PAY FOR SHIPPING
THANKS

Its a joke guys
but I need your ecu


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

There's not much difference between the ECU's. The B13 and G20 ecus have higher rev limiters than the B14 and are OBD I vs. OBD II. They're all tuned to work with the stock size injectors which is 259cc I believe. If the emange can only handle double the injector size, then you'll have to get a reprogrammed ecu for bigger injectors. OR, you could increase your base fuel pressure from 3bar to 3.5 or 4 bar and redo all of the fuel maps. I'm not sure how the Emanage works so I dunno if that'd work...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Oh yeah, 259cc... thought it was 200 something...

If you raise the pressure of the fuel rail do you need a larger fuel pump as well?


----------



## HONDAEATER (Apr 24, 2003)

So if the ECU flows 259cc. I can raise the bar? 
I have the First to Finish fuel rail on it a 255lph Walbro fuel pump. If I put a better regulator, how does that change how much fuel flows through? The ecu is still ackowledging 259cc base or the 500cc w/the E-MANAGE.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

not sure exactly what the emanage can control, but in order to pick your injector size....you will need to figure out exactly how much power you want to make. then run a few calcs to determine the the size. http://www.rceng.com/technical.htm
JWT ecu is the easiest way to go to make good reliable power, its definitely worth it imo. if you decide with a standalone or piggyback, then make sure you have a tuner that knows what they are doing.


----------

